#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Тертоны

## Ринчен Намгьял

Друзья,

может кто знает - существуют ли списки тертонов (аутентичных, но малоизвестных)? И вообще, как можно понять "существовал ли такой-то тертон на самом деле или нет", если это малоизвестный тертон и в сети информации нет.
И вообще возможно ли это?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

> Друзья,
> 
> может кто знает - существуют ли списки тертонов (аутентичных, но малоизвестных)? И вообще, как можно понять "существовал ли такой-то тертон на самом деле или нет", если это малоизвестный тертон и в сети информации нет.
> И вообще возможно ли это?


Где-то в самом конце книги "Тайные учения Тибета" Тулку Тондупа (изд-во "Уддияна"), возможно в примечаниях, есть достаточно длинный список тертонов, думаю больше сотни имен. Вообще, книга полезная и интересная. У Джамгона Конгтрула есть большое  сочинение, посвященное биографиям очень многих тертонов, но на русский или английский, насколько я знаю, не переведено. Ну, и в "Истории Нингма" Дуджома Ринпоче можно много интересного найти.

----------

Aion (26.12.2011), Pema Sonam (26.12.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (25.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (25.12.2010)

----------


## Legba

Мне кажется, все легитимное и полезное должно фигурировать в Ринчен Тердзод. Если терма открыто до составления этого собрания, но туда не попало - впору задуматься. Если после - уже, видимо, только вопрос доверия.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (26.12.2010), Дондог (03.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Вопрос легитимности терм не лежит в рамках собрания Ринчен Тердзод. Есть сведения о передачах, не вошедших в это собрание (кстати, не единственное), но впоследствие утерянных в качестве прямой передачи Это же не значит, что они не были легитимны. ИМХО, подобные попытки "привязать всех коней к одному столбу" идут от внутренней неуверенности самих познающих и является результатом работы клеш. Сами терма зддесь ни при чем.

Даже если принят за терма классический вариант - сокровища, спрятанные Падамасамбхавой в земле, пространстве, уме будущих практиков-тертонов, то есть исключая случаи т. н. чистого вИдения, то уж Падмасамбхава никак не завещал подобных критериев - что его терма - это все, что войдет в Ринчен Тердзод.

Вопрос - к чему такие фантазмы, Легба? Оно вам надо?

ЗЫ: а вообще забавная тенденция в умах - стремление к ограничению явлений, к сужению вИдения. . ИМХО, противно Дхарме. И сразу предупрежу против принятого обычно в таких случаях словоблудия по поводу "что вы предлагаете  - расширять все безберно?". Я сразу отвечу - я предлагаю просто воспринимать реальность, а не пытаться ею манипулировать, что бесплодно и постыдно.

----------

Дондог (03.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Legba

> Вопрос - к чему такие фантазмы, Легба? Оно вам надо?


Мне лично оно не надо  :Smilie: 
Тем не менее. Как был поставлен вопрос топикстартером?
Есть терма. Говорят, что древнее. Говорят, что от супертертона, имя 
которого нигде не фигурирует. Как тут быть - если этот вопрос все же возник?
Если линия утеряна - ну и вопросов нет. Много учений потерялось, ничего не поделаешь. Но я думаю, с каждым годом подделок будет все больше. Решил человек стать Гуру - ОК, придумывает древнющее терма от загадочного тертона, и давай учить. Например вот Вы - нешто не сможете написать нечто, весьма напоминающее терма? Конечно же сможете.
Так что нам остается положиться на авторитет Джамгона Конгтрула - исходя из разумного предположения, что он не пропустил бы действительно полезный и аутентичный текст.
Так что это не фантазм, а попытка рационализации. 
С практической точки зрения, мне вообще сложно представить нужду в экзотических терма. Есть Лонгчен Нинтиг, Чоклинг Терсар, Дуджом Терсар.
Если уж совсем глубоко копать - Вима Нинтиг и Кхандро Нинтиг. Многое переведено, многое откомментировано. Хватит, ИМХО, на 10 жизней и 50 достижений состояния Будды. :Smilie:

----------

Aion (26.12.2011), Dondhup (25.12.2010), Dorje Dugarov (26.12.2010), Pedma Kalzang (26.12.2010), Джигме (26.12.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (25.12.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (25.12.2010), Ургьен Вангчен (25.12.2010)

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

> Мне кажется, все легитимное и полезное должно фигурировать в Ринчен Тердзод. Если терма открыто до составления этого собрания, но туда не попало - впору задуматься. Если после - уже, видимо, только вопрос доверия.


Бывает по-разному, однако. Вот напрмер, Дуджом Терсар не входит в Ринчен Тердзо, ибо Дуджом Лингпа не захотел туда включаться  :Smilie:  . Говорится, что отказ сопроводил высказыванием о том, что где бы ни распространилось Ринчен Тердзо, то же будет и с его Терсаром.  :Smilie:  

С другой стороны, в это собрание входит не так много, совсем чуть-чуть, но все же, бонских учений. Так что для многих есть возможность пересмотреть свое отношение к бону, ибо "все легитимное и полезное должно фигурировать в Ринчен Тердзод"  :Smilie: 

Хотя, все это, наверное, несущественно и РТ как критерий аутентичности терма смотрится вполне убедительно, Дуджом Терсар остается великолепным и более чем аутентичным терма, а бон все равно это не спасает  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  . 

А из терма, открытых уже в 20 в., из того что передается на западе вроде бы очевидного фуфла, кроме Аро-тер, не попадалось. Хуже, как кажется, с этим в Тибете и Китае, где попадается много неправильных, и даже коммунистических, тертонов  :Smilie:  , которые ездят стричь бабло в ЮВА. Пока в Азию, но могут в скором времени и до России добраться. Так что, стоит быть бдительным  :Smilie:  !

----------

Ринчен Намгьял (25.12.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Есть терма. Говорят, что древнее. Говорят, что от супертертона, имя 
> которого нигде не фигурирует.


Именно так. Только все осложняется, например, тем, что известные практики (вроде Лонгчен Нинтиг) смешиваются с неизвестными от неизвестного тертона и т.п. "Неизвестный" тертон ставится в один ряд с известными Учителями.
И кроме того, создается такое впечатление, что известные Учителя не очень хотят разбираться что к чему  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Предлагаю выдать Легба лицензию на сертификацию терма на кошерность  :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (26.12.2010)

----------


## Legba

> Именно так. Только все осложняется, например, тем, что известные практики (вроде Лонгчен Нинтиг) смешиваются с неизвестными от неизвестного тертона и т.п. "Неизвестный" тертон ставится в один ряд с известными Учителями.
> И кроме того, создается такое впечатление, что известные Учителя не очень хотят разбираться что к чему


Знаете, практика показывает, что известные Учителя вмешиваются в процесс только в совсем уж вопиющих случаях.  Если Вам лично данный дэнс-ремикс кажется стремным - не участвуйте в этом, да и дело с концом.





> А из терма, открытых уже в 20 в., из того что передается на западе вроде бы очевидного фуфла, кроме Аро-тер, не попадалось.


Я тоже долго думал, что Аро Тер - чистое фуфло. Пока не встретил в "Синей Летописи" упоминание, что ведь действительно была такая линия. Очень давно, во времена Миларепы. Так что к деятельности английских Ринпоче можно относится скептически, но линия такая была (а может и есть).




> С другой стороны, в это собрание входит не так много, совсем чуть-чуть, но все же, бонских учений. Так что для многих есть возможность пересмотреть свое отношение к бону, ибо "все легитимное и полезное должно фигурировать в Ринчен Тердзод"


Даже крайне жестко по отношению к бону Учителя, такие как Дуджом Ринпоче, признают, что определенные бонские учения, в определенных условиях могут быть полезны для определенных ж.с. Но это не апология системы, а интеграция методик. ИМХО.



> Предлагаю выдать Легба лицензию на сертификацию терма на кошерность


Тогда и на халяльность, до кучи.  :Embarrassment:

----------

Dondhup (26.12.2011), Dorje Dugarov (26.12.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А что за коммуничтические терма? Они говорят о коммунизме, или дают учения о благе следования генеральной линии КПК?

----------

Legba (26.12.2010), Дондог (03.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Тогда и на халяльность, до кучи.


Не забывайте, что патенты на Ригпа-метр и Буино-метр принадлежат мне, с 2003 года  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (03.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2010)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> А что за коммуничтические терма? Они говорят о коммунизме, или дают учения о благе следования генеральной линии КПК?


Видимо "тертоны" признаны партией наподобие "их" Панчен-ламы.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Видимо "тертоны" признаны партией наподобие "их" Панчен-ламы.


Признание партией само по себе ни о чём не говорит. Все тулку, которые проживают на территории Китая должны быть «признаны партией» —настоящие ли, фальшивые ли. У них такое законодательство.

----------

Дондог (03.04.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Признание партией само по себе ни о чём не говорит. Все тулку, которые проживают на территории Китая должны быть «признаны партией» —настоящие ли, фальшивые ли. У них такое законодательство.


Это понятно. Я имею ввиду признаны партией и больше никем. Так сказать поставлены "сверху".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

недавно по РТР (Россия 1) видел репортаж про китайского Панчена... честно скажу, жуткое зрелище и очень жалко парня, особенно того, который томится в тюрьме (хотя наверное его уже нет в живых).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Choi

> Друзья, может кто знает - существуют ли списки тертонов (аутентичных, но малоизвестных)? И вообще, как можно понять "существовал ли такой-то тертон на самом деле или нет", если это малоизвестный тертон и в сети информации нет.
> И вообще возможно ли это?


Их книги Тулку Тондуба Ринпоче "Тайные учения Тибета. Объяснение тибетской буддийской традиции терма":
"В "Драгоценном ожерелье из лазурита" есть краткие жизнеописания или имена двухсот тридцати тертонов. Сто восемьдесят девять из них открыли терма земли, сорок один - терма ума и учения чистого видения. Но трое из этих двухсот тридцати считаются дважды - как открыватели и терма земли, и терма ума. Ещё несколько названы тертонами, хотя неизвестно, принадлежат ли открытые ими учения к линии ньингма и можно ли считать их автором Гуру Падмасамбхаву. Это Лхацун Чангчуб О, Джоводже, Шанг Дарма Ринчен, Геше Дордже Кунтраг и Лама Сангри Рэпа.
Первым тертоном традиции ньингма был живший в одиннадцатом веке Сангье Лама, воплощение царя Трисонг Деуцена. Он открыл тексты садхан Гуру Падмасамбхавы и Авалокитешвары и учения по Великому Совершенству в опоре храма Лово Гекар в провинции Нгари, что в Западном Тибете. Также широко известны пять великих тертонов, которых называют пятью царями тертонов. Это Ньянг Ньима Осер, Гуру Чованг (1212-1270), Дордже Лингпа (1346-1405), Падма Лингпа (1450-1521), и Кьенцей Вангпо (1820-1892). Есть и сотни других выдающихся тертонов, не упомянутых в "Драгоценном ожерелье из лазурита", которые были современниками Конгтрула или появились после него.
Большинство тертонов с детства проявляют особые способности. Во время их рождения возникают чудесные знаки, они с лёгкостью или вовсе без труда изучают тексты, по желанию являют чудеса и постоянно получают видения и благословения будд, божеств и дакини. Некоторые тертоны до поры до времени - обычно до времени открытия учения - живут как обычные люди".

Если модераторы не будут против, то я выпишу здесь имена тертонов земли, ума и чистого видения перечисленные в "Драгоценном ожерелье из лазурита" и другие, приведённые в книге "Тайные учения Тибета".

----------

Pema Sonam (26.12.2011), Дордже (26.12.2011), Кунсанг (28.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (26.12.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Предлагаю выдать Легба лицензию на сертификацию терма на кошерность


Прежде чем получить лицензию на сертификацию пусть сначала пройдет сертификацию для лицензирования :Big Grin:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Если модераторы не будут против, то я выпишу здесь имена тертонов земли, ума и чистого видения перечисленные в "Драгоценном ожерелье из лазурита" и другие, приведённые в книге "Тайные учения Тибета".


Да, в этой книге приводятся имена практически всех (а может и вообще всех) аутентичных тертонов. 
Сейчас на Западе появились шарлатаны, зарабатывающие на Дхарме, поэтому если некая "организация" заявляет, что их учитель или учитель их учителя *наикрутейший тертон*, а информации по нему нет ни в книге Тулку Тондуба, ни вообще где-либо еще кроме их собственных сайтов, то это обман.

----------


## Legba

> Сейчас на Западе появились шарлатаны, зарабатывающие на Дхарме, поэтому если некая "организация" заявляет, что их учитель или учитель их учителя *наикрутейший тертон*, а информации по нему нет ни в книге Тулку Тондуба, ни вообще где-либо еще кроме их собственных сайтов, то это обман.


Если мы в принципе допускаем, что новые терма могут открываться, то просто чисто технически все тертоны не могут быть указаны у Тулку Тондупа, правда ведь?))) Мне кажется, это все же вопрос веры, в большей степени. Кроме того, одних терма для адекватного обучения все равно недостаточно. Терма это ведь, в основном, садханы. А теория все равно изучается по классическим первоисточникам, без которых садханы (пусть самые аутентичные) "повиснут в воздухе". Так что неподтвержденное заявление о "тертонстве" не может, ИМХО, являться достаточным основанием для обвинения в сектанстве и деньгозашибательстве.

----------

Aion (26.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (27.12.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Надо просто ввести лицензирование тертонов и выдавать им сертификат тертонского соответствия.  По примеру лицензирования тулку Далай-ламой. Тогда и проблем не будет.

----------


## Choi

В Арьясагаранагараджапариприччха-сутре описаны четыре отличительных качества терма:
1 сохранение учения Будды в мире,
2 развитие постижения в умах существ,
3 удовлетворение умов существ, и
4 безграничность, подобная небу.

Есть и описание способов, которыми происходит сокрытие и обнаружение, например:
О Дрима Мепэй Cиджи! Для великих бодхисаттв, которые стремятся к Дхарме, сокровища Дхармы были сокрыты в горах, у подножия гор и в деревьях. Богатства Дхармы и дхарани придут к ним в руки в виде книг.

А также:
Даже если будды нет в мире, для тех, чей ум совершенен, Дхарма будет появляться с неба, из стен и деревьев.

В "Драгоценном ожерелье из лазурита" сказано:
Большинство питак Махаяны отправились в разные миры, в том числе в царства богов и нагов, и исчезли с континента Джамбу. Ваджрадхары и дакини собрали тантры, сокрыли их в Дхармаганджо в Уддияне и в других местах и сохранили. Позже, когда пришло время, учителя школы читтаматры получили сутры Махаяны от бодхисаттв, в том числе от Дрибпа Намсела. "Праджняпарамиту в ста тысячах шлок" принёс из царства нагов Нагарджуна. Практики, достигшие высшего свершения, в том числе махасиддха Сараха, Тачог, Цокье, Луйипа и Цилупа, вернули на континент Джамбу тантры, включая Гухьягарбху, Чакрасамвару, Хеваджру и Калачакру. Так что всё это терма.

Далее в "Драгоценном ожерелье из лазурита" есть такие строчки:
*На самом деле всё учение Будды – это ум, символ и устная передача, и они не отличаются от терма.*

_Их книги Тулку Тондуба Ринпоче "Тайные учения Тибета. Объяснение тибетской буддийской традиции терма"._

----------

Кунсанг (28.12.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.12.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (06.02.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.12.2011)

----------

